# 285 days to retirement



## Janderso

This is getting to be the real deal.
How many days do you have?
Hey, for those of you that have already retired, this is a big deal!
Working or having a purpose to get up and be somewhere since 1972!
It's going to be pretty strange at first. Did you feel guilty? At first?
284 tomorrow


----------



## DavidR8

2,920...or so. Sigh.
Completely envious Jeff!


----------



## Janderso

DavidR8 said:


> 2,920...or so. Sigh.
> Completely envious Jeff!


Sorry, I shouldn't have sent a laughing face.
If you enjoy what you are doing, it's ok right?


----------



## DavidR8

Yup, it's all good.
It's sobering to be the same age as my dad when he retired.


----------



## benmychree

All that I felt was relief!  Retirement has been wonderful for me.


----------



## jbobb1

I'm not what you would call retired yet. I'm self employed and walk 40 feet to work. When I left the 39 year old job I had, it was sort of bitter sweet. The guys I worked with were family, but losing that time clock and the pressure was overwhelming for a while. Couldn't be happier now!


----------



## AGCB97

benmychree said:


> All that I felt was relief!  Retirement has been wonderful for me.


Me too! I'm no less busy than I was before except now I make the schedule. Usually start before breakfast and put in about 6 or 7 hours.
I love it!
Aaron


----------



## Skierdude

I’ve only got 56 days to go but not really sure if I’ll stop working ( I like spending money). I’ve spent the last 25 years as a consultant and working 3 days a week for the last few years. 
I’m looking forward to getting my small shop sorted out properly and getting on with an ever increasing list of projects so I better stop procrastinating.


----------



## mmcmdl

As of last Thursday , I have 0 days left . Still working and it still sucks . I owe the gubmint $384 for taxes .


----------



## FOMOGO

Pretty much the same for me as Aaron. Retired officially in 02, but still put in full days on my own stuff. This winter has been pretty steady 50hr weeks trying to get the shop knocked out. The best part for me is not having to deal with clients, just get up and go to work when I'm ready. NO, ZERO, ZIP regrets for me,,  I'm guessing you will enjoy it immensely. Mike


----------



## RandyWilson

Haven't really decided as yet. Somewhere between two years and two weeks. And somedays I strongly feel it should be two minutes. Some of it depends on what the owner does (he's ten years older), and if he will allow me to go part time (he won't; it's a six day a week gig). Last year, with this covid crap starting up and me not having time off in ten years, I took the month of April off. No guilt. The best month I've had in many decades.


----------



## matthewsx

3,524

Could probably do it tomorrow if not for health insurance.


----------



## matthewsx

But, I kinda did a reverse retirement where I worked for myself the last 16 years before going back to employee mode last year.

Having your time be your own is definitely a blessing.


----------



## projectnut

I'm 7,751 days into retirement.  Things didn't even start to "slow down" until at least 2 years into it.  The first 2 years were spent trying to complete the "Honey Do" list.  Once I figured out that would never happen I slowed the pace a bit.  There was no guilt involved at any time.  The wife and I had both decided we were going to retire at 55.  She did retire so to speak, but spent another year taking care of her ailing father.  When he passed things did slow down for a brief moment, but then we had more time to do some of the things we wanted to do. 

When the company offered me a buyout at 57 I was all in.  It was a bit of a strange deal though.  I "retired" on a Friday, and the phone was ringing off the hook Monday asking if I would like to come back as a contractor.  It took over 6 months to convince them I really wanted to stay retired.

During our retirement we've managed to stay more than busy. Between all the things that need getting done at home we've managed to put over 150,000 miles on 2 different motorhomes.  In that time we've been to Alaska 3 times, covered a good share of Canada, and nearly all the lower 48.  Last year was the exception.  The motorhome didn't move between October of 2019 and September of 2020.  Our next trip will be in a couple weeks.

Now that I've reached 72 things are starting to slow down.  That doesn't mean there's less to do, it simply means it takes me more time to do the same things.


----------



## Janderso

mmcmdl said:


> As of last Thursday , I have 0 days left . Still working and it still sucks . I owe the gubmint $384 for taxes


Dave,
You are a contract worker now right?


----------



## vtcnc

Theoretically, 7080 more days for me, including weekends. By the time I get there, I hope not to add another 1800 days for inflation but I think that is guarantee at this stage of the game.


----------



## Janderso

The spending money part is going to have to change. We have a good monthly income planned but that doesn't mean we have to spend it.
Bringing in less money is kind of scary. The unknowns are always a worry.
My mom and I were talking about her situation. She is still living independently and wants to as long as possible. She is getting weaker all the time.
I know she trusts me to do the right thing. I have full access to her financial accounts in the event she can no longer take care of these things.

 Financially speaking, moving her into a senior home where she'll have her own apartment and access to meals, hair, nails, laundry, etc. will be about double than where she is now.
She says, I don't want to spend your inheritance. I say, I don't want you to either mom. We'll keep you as independent as long as possible (smile)
I know we all go through it. It's a learning curve for us.


----------



## Janderso

vtcnc said:


> I hope not to add another 1800 days for inflation but I think that is guarantee at this stage of the game.


I'm not even thinking about that. I just have January 31st. 2022 as a target.


----------



## Gaffer

Congrats, Jeff. I'm similar to David. I have a minimum of 1,825 and 2,920 at the most.


----------



## higgite

I retired almost 8000 days ago. Did I feel guilty, you ask? Wahahahahahaha!! Good one!

Tom


----------



## Janderso

A couple years ago, retirement was off in the distant future. Now that it's in sight, it's like a new chapter in my life.
It's getting harder and harder to do what use to be easy.
Letting go of some of my responsibilities at work has been bitter sweet. I'm still concerned about the business. I'm taking on more of a sit back and watch roll.
I'm here for questions and direction. I've been the general manager of this Ford dealer for 100 years. (since the early 90's)
I'm letting my parts and service director get his feet really wet.
I think what's happening to me is probably the natural order of things. I would hate to be sitting here and not be able to retire financially.
I am blessed we made priorities decades ago.


----------



## Janderso

Gaffer said:


> Congrats, Jeff. I'm similar to David. I have a minimum of 1,825 and 2,920 at the most.


That's quite a spread Gaffer.
hey, maybe I should change my Avatar. What do you think?


----------



## Gaffer

Janderso said:


> That's quite a spread Gaffer.
> hey, maybe I should change my Avatar. What do you think?


I love that photo! Yeah, it's quite a spread, and I'm doing my best to make the 5-year goal. My wife and I were planning to leave CA, but so many others have beat us to it, and blown up the real estate markets, we're going to stay - and we're climate picky. We acquired a 2.5-acre parcel not far from mksj, and will be building on it. The additional 3-years in my timeline is to hedge my bet against inflation and building costs - like vtnc noted. Our lot is in Oceanside but has a Fallbrook address. It's a great agricultural area known as Morro Hills.


----------



## Janderso

Gaffer said:


> I love that photo! Yeah, it's quite a spread, and I'm doing my best to make the 5-year goal. My wife and I were planning to leave CA, but so many others have beat us to it, and blown up the real estate markets, we're going to stay - and we're climate picky. We acquired a 2.5-acre parcel not far from mksj, and will be building on it. The additional 3-years in my timeline is to hedge my bet against inflation and building costs - like vtnc noted. Our lot is in Oceanside but has a Fallbrook address. It's a great agricultural area known as Morro Hills.


That part of the country has very pricey property values. 2.5 acres is great!
I'm wishing you an early retirement.
 I keep looking at the stock market, wow, a correction has got to be close. My guy says, not to worry. Our stock exposure is less every year.
I'm sure many of us depend on dividends and income earning funds.


----------



## Gaffer

Janderso said:


> That part of the country has very pricey property values. 2.5 acres is great!
> I'm wishing you an early retirement.
> I keep looking at the stock market, wow, a correction has got to be close. My guy says, not to worry. Our stock exposure is less every year.
> I'm sure many of us depend on dividends and income earning funds.


I agree with you that there will be a correction, and thought it would have come by now. The experts say we're good and not to worry, but I do. A couple of months ago, I switched from aggressive to stable equity. I've given up some growth, but I'll accept that at this stage of the game, and I  don't want to take a big hit this close to retirement. I may or may not be in working long enough to recover from it as I have before.


----------



## Janderso

Gaffer said:


> I agree with you that there will be a correction, and thought it would have come by now. The experts say we're good and not to worry, but I do. A couple of months ago, I switched from aggressive to stable equity. I've given up some growth, but I'll accept that at this stage of the game, and I  don't want to take a big hit this close to retirement. I may or may not be in working long enough to recover from it as I have before.


I'm kicking myself for reducing my securities early. Had my crystal ball told me the Dow would hit 34,000 this year, I would have hung in a bit longer. Oh well. We'll be OK.
Heck many stocks have doubled year over year.


----------



## f350ca

About 7695 days since retirement. Was a single parent doing field work, the first few years having a live in nanny for the boys was tolerable at best, then they quit listening to her so took an semi office position to be around more, worst thing I ever lived. Decided enough was enough and quit at 45. Was a scary step at that age. Now live apparently below the poverty line with no dept and don't feel I need any more than I have. Do work in the machine shop and cabinet shop when I feel like it and only if the job interests me. The weather forecast today was sunny, so took off on the atv into the hills trout fishing. Good thing I don't rely on fish for survival lol. Cool and wet next couple of days so guess we'll do some catch up on other peoples work in the shop. Living the dream, work when I feel like it and play when I feel like it.
Hope to be totally broke when they plant me, hopefully not for another 20 or so years.
Only advice I can give is don't chase that dollar till it kills you, you only get one chance to live.

Greg


----------



## savarin

Congratulations, you will love it.
If you have no debt retirement is brilliant.
We decided to retire early before we became old and feeble so we could do what we wanted and have never regretted it.
We wanted to travel and so we have, Philippines (x4), Singapore (x2), Malaysia, Japan (x3), China, USA (x2), Canada, France, UK. We were just getting ready for South Korea when covid struck so that went out the window.
I think our traveling 0verseas will be on hold for quite a while so will hit more of Australia and New Zealand once we are immunized but that looks like it will a long time the way our govt is playing around.
With traveling and plenty of hobbies theres no time to sit around and mope.


----------



## westerner

f350ca said:


> Only advice I can give is don't chase that dollar till it kills you, you only get one chance to live.



This is the key, at least for me. I felt some regret when I did retire (last summer), but the freedom from job related worry and stress more than makes up for my adaptation to a "fixed" income. I still have my hand in, and now I take side jobs at MY discretion. 

Absolutely the best move of my professional life.


----------



## rabler

Janderso said:


> The spending money part is going to have to change. We have a good monthly income planned but that doesn't mean we have to spend it.
> Bringing in less money is kind of scary. The unknowns are always a worry.


I retired July 1, 2019,  although I only worked part time for a year before that due to a bout with cancer and the treatment involved.  Fortunately that all seems to be working out well, no signs of recurrence.  I was 55 1/2 at the time, minimum I could use any of my retirement benefits without tax penalty, and only a small fraction of it at that.  59 1/2 for most of it, another two years.  But one thing about retirement, your expenses go way down too.  Driving to work, work clothes, etc, it just seems like life post-retirement is a lot less expensive.  Did make sure I didn't owe the bank anything, no mortgage, cars paid.   The only thing that is costing money is building a new workshop for the metalworking/machining, and buying tools and stuff for the shop.   Much of that is actually coming from the last of the equity we had in our work-place home, we moved to a smaller rural house to retire from the booming real-estate market of Atlanta, Ga.

The stock market treated me quite nicely last year, so when I do hit 59.5, I should be in good shape.

Retirement has been great!  My wife and I work quite well together (we met working together).  I have plenty to do, and have no idea how I got anything done while also working a full time job.


----------



## 7milesup

Janderso said:


> I've been the general manager of this Ford dealer for 100 years. (since the early 90's)


Wow Jeff.  I think you deserve retirement.  Gotta give you credit for that stamina.


----------



## 7milesup

Be happy that you can make the call on when you retire.  If the finances aren't quite right, you don't HAVE to retire.  Most likely you have planned well and it will work out for you.
When I "retired" I was forced out of the cockpit due to a medical issue.  Those first weeks I was home was some of the worst in my life.  I was 49.  I am 55 now and busier than ever, including a part time job completely outside of my previous career.


----------



## Janderso

Skierdude said:


> I’ve only got 56 days to go but not really sure if I’ll stop working ( I like spending money). I’ve spent the last 25 years as a consultant and working 3 days a week for the last few years.
> I’m looking forward to getting my small shop sorted out properly and getting on with an ever increasing list of projects so I better stop procrastinating.


I like spending too. Hmmm...
I am thinking around July or August, I'll go to the boss and say, how would you like to save some money on payroll?
He would say, I'm listening. I'm thinking reduce my wages by 20% and I'll go to a 4 day work week


----------



## Janderso

savarin said:


> Congratulations, you will love it.
> If you have no debt retirement is brilliant.


Fortunately, we have no debt. I think that's why my financial guy says, any day after you turn 65 we'll set you up with a comfortable retirement.
I would love to leave California but our kids and grandkids are here.
If we go out of town a bit and find a home on an acre or two, I know we would spend money and maybe have a small mortgage.
Living within your means doesn't always mean your not looking around to find a bigger-better shop, home-property.
It's been eating at us.


----------



## Stonebriar

Congratulations Jeff.  I pulled the plug at the end of 2015 at 63.  It really does feel odd at first not having a job, since like most of us I had a job since 13yr old. My replacement at work did call around once a week for about 2 years to ask questions. But you get over that.  Now we have no time for a job. And these last five years have gone by faster than you can imagine.


----------



## ArmyDoc

Could retire in ~630 days... but probably won't for at least 2300 days, or a year or two after that.


----------



## Skierdude

A question for you guys in the US.  We often hear comment about how expensive health care insurance is in the US. What’s the range of annual cost for health insurance? Here in New Zealand we have a pretty good public health system  but the waiting lists can be long for some elective procedures.  My wife and I also have private health insurance that cost around US$5,400 a year for the two of us. It gives peace of mind that we can get treatment much quicker than going through the public system.


----------



## kb58

This thread is very timely, as I myself have somewhere between 300-700 days to my own retirement.

For years, what kept me for figuring out my financial situation was not wanting to see that "yes, you can retire, when you're 93." I eventually realized that my thoughts didn't affect the answer, looked into it, and was pleasantly surprised, sort of. The "sort of" part is the unknowns: how long we will live, and when our medical costs will skyrocket, likely at the same time that our mobility drops off. In any event, it looks like unless I do something silly, I'm genetically destined to live a long life, but end up delusional... a very mixed blessing.

Over the years I've been collecting tools to keep myself busy in the garage, plus there's a telescope, a garden, koi pond, and its associated filtration. Anyway, money-wise it's getting close to "good enough", mostly because there's no debt, but also because we aren't planning to be heavy spenders in retirement, with no world trips planned. That said, I do admit to being drawn to maybe taking an epic drive in a smallish motor home to Alaska (from California).

Right now I'm looking into CAD software to buy, with the thinking that it may be the last one I buy, meaning that I plan to learn it really well and stick with it. It also means that, probably having it for years after retirement, I don't want to buy into something subscription-based. I don't mind paying $$$ in a lump sum, but having it end up costing me $$$$$ over the years is no good. The idea is to use it to design a laser cutter (for wood), design various things to cut with it once finished, and to also create files for a 3D printer, which is also on the wish list.

Somewhat related, our company allowed us to work at home all of 2020 and into 2021, It gives a small glimpse into what retirement might be like, underscoring how important it is to stay busy. Last year I took off Thanksgiving through New Years, and yeah, have to always have a project underway. Somewhere along the same lines, we're facing remodeling the house, and that seems like a pretty good (and huge) project to kick off retirement with. The idea would be to either do it myself, or more likely, work with a contractor who allows me to be a "laborer" in exchange for a price reduction. I know how to do everything, but some of it's simply too time intensive or often, needing a second pair of hands.

Lastly, our garage is a standard two-car size, with my wife's car on one side, and my small play car on the other, AND my machine tools. I've built two cars from scratch (see sig), but lately, I seem to be changing, with less motivation to take it out for a drive. Couple that with not having space to build said laser cutter, and I'm facing the difficult decision of if and when to sell it, gaining back both space and $$$$$. Guess we'll see!


----------



## macardoso

Now that this thread has been hanging around for a few days, I think you need to make a point of editing the title daily to reflect the correct countdown


----------



## Janderso

macardoso said:


> Now that this thread has been hanging around for a few days, I think you need to make a point of editing the title daily to reflect the correct countdown


284


----------



## Aaron_W

If my math is right it has been 1235 days since retiring, although semi-retirement is more accurate. In the 3 years and change since I retired I've done at least a years worth of full time work spread out on a part time basis. It has been working pretty well for me. I can now enjoy the work when I have it, and when it is done I am reminded that being retired is awesome. The extra money to enjoy my retirement is nice as well. When I get a block of work I usually pick out something I want as my reward for working, and the rest goes into the "general fund". 


I guess some people manage to get bored, but I don't know how. I've completely adapted the I don't know how I ever had time to go to work thing.




Skierdude said:


> A question for you guys in the US.  We often hear comment about how expensive health care insurance is in the US. What’s the range of annual cost for health insurance? Here in New Zealand we have a pretty good public health system  but the waiting lists can be long for some elective procedures.  My wife and I also have private health insurance that cost around US$5,400 a year for the two of us. It gives peace of mind that we can get treatment much quicker than going through the public system.



As a retired Federal employee I am able to continue to get my insurance through a group plan which is much cheaper than it would be buying it as an individual. I do have a good higher end plan, but it is far from the most expensive.

Self + family is $18,500 / yr, for self plus one like you have it would be reduced to $17,100. The government (my prior employer) picks up about 1/3 of this cost so my actual out of pocket is around $12,000, but the plan cost is what I listed. 

If I went for the cheapest plan from the same provider it would be $11,500 / yr but the coverage is much less and the deductibles much higher. 
We ran the numbers last year when my wife got pneumonia and was hospitalized for 5 days, the more expensive plan more than paid for itself when we looked at what we would have paid for her "visit" with the cheaper plan.   

I'm not old enough for medicare so I'm not sure how that plays into things.


----------



## Janderso

Skierdude,
Us mere mortals- those of us who worked in the private sector, wait for our 65th birthday. Then we are able to receive our benefits we paid into for 50 years. I'll be 65 in February.
If I have to have a full knee replacement right now with my PPO Blue Shield, it would be approx. $7,000 out of pocket.
If I was 65 and older, the same operation would only cost me my supplement monthly premiums -<$200. Yep two hundred dollars.
Our medical coverage is expensive and covers a portion of an inflated number IMHO.


----------



## Arielht500

I retired last November and loving every minute of it. Really don’t know how I found time to go to work. My ‘shop keeps me busy except when i’m on the honey do list.


----------



## EricB

Janderso said:


> This is getting to be the real deal.
> How many days do you have?
> Hey, for those of you that have already retired, this is a big deal!
> Working or having a purpose to get up and be somewhere since 1972!
> It's going to be pretty strange at first. Did you feel guilty? At first?
> 284 tomorrow


I retired at age 45. I've never felt guilty in retirement, I believe I earned it, but I did feel unneeded for a few months. I had to get over the job defining who I was/am. 

I got my wife a sign that says "Retirement, Half the money, Twice the Husband!" so she would know how things would stand. She didn't think it was funny and set out to find me another job. That didn't work. I did go to school again, but that was more to mess up the grading curve for the youngins.

Now I just do whatever I want, when I want. I highly recommend it!

Eric


----------



## Janderso

EricB said:


> I did go to school again, but that was more to mess up the grading curve for the youngins


I assume you got straight A's. That would mess up the curve.


----------



## Skierdude

Aaron_W said:


> If my math is right it has been 1235 days since retiring, although semi-retirement is more accurate. In the 3 years and change since I retired I've done at least a years worth of full time work spread out on a part time basis. It has been working pretty well for me. I can now enjoy the work when I have it, and when it is done I am reminded that being retired is awesome. The extra money to enjoy my retirement is nice as well. When I get a block of work I usually pick out something I want as my reward for working, and the rest goes into the "general fund".
> 
> 
> I guess some people manage to get bored, but I don't know how. I've completely adapted the I don't know how I ever had time to go to work thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a retired Federal employee I am able to continue to get my insurance through a group plan which is much cheaper than it would be buying it as an individual. I do have a good higher end plan, but it is far from the most expensive.
> 
> Self + family is $18,500 / yr, for self plus one like you have it would be reduced to $17,100. The government (my prior employer) picks up about 1/3 of this cost so my actual out of pocket is around $12,000, but the plan cost is what I listed.
> 
> If I went for the cheapest plan from the same provider it would be $11,500 / yr but the coverage is much less and the deductibles much higher.
> We ran the numbers last year when my wife got pneumonia and was hospitalized for 5 days, the more expensive plan more than paid for itself when we looked at what we would have paid for her "visit" with the cheaper plan.
> 
> I'm not old enough for medicare so I'm not sure how that plays into things.


Thanks Aaron, that’s interesting. So you’re paying around 3 times our costs. Our public health system is pretty good but we do pay for that through our taxes.
Ike had private health insurance since I started working (that seems a long time ago). Being able to afford private insurance means weave been able to cover most of our health care and leave the public resources available to help those less fortunate. 
Our grandson was born with a genetic condition that meant he was in and out of hospital for his first 2 years before having a liver transplant. We conservatively estimate his hospital and home care has cost around $1 million, all covered by the New Zealand tax payer.


----------



## Skierdude

Janderso said:


> Skierdude,
> Us mere mortals- those of us who worked in the private sector, wait for our 65th birthday. Then we are able to receive our benefits we paid into for 50 years. I'll be 65 in February.
> If I have to have a full knee replacement right now with my PPO Blue Shield, it would be approx. $7,000 out of pocket.
> If I was 65 and older, the same operation would only cost me my supplement monthly premiums -<$200. Yep two hundred dollars.
> Our medical coverage is expensive and covers a portion of an inflated number IMHO.


Jeff, I signed up for healthcare insurance when I started work. The premium where really not significant. As you get older the premium goes up and at retirement many find the cost too high so they cancel the policy - just what the insurers want!


----------



## tjb

Been retired for a few years.  Busy as ever and loving it.  Wondering how I ever found the time to go to work.


----------



## EricB

Janderso said:


> I assume you got straight A's. That would mess up the curve.


YES! Yes I did! I have Phi Kappa Phi and Sigma Zeta honors to go along with them too. I'm one of those people who figures things out fairly quickly. After my first Calculus class my wife asked how it went. I told her "You're not going to understand this, but it was Magic!" I wondered why have they been keeping this a secret? My major was Computer Science and I loved it.

Eric


----------



## kb58

Calculus _is _awesome, and describes much of the physics that goes on around us everyday.


----------



## EricB

kb58 said:


> Calculus _is _awesome, and describes much of the physics that goes on around us everyday.


It is, but makes me really dislike algebra.


----------



## mmcmdl

FWIW , I got my second Maderna shot yesterday , talking about taking the punch out of ya .  Felt like crap all today , couldn't get motivated to do anything and can't lift my left arm . It was a beautiful day here and feeling bummed that I didn't accomplish a darn thing .


----------



## erikmannie

I could have retired 4 months ago, but I am staying on another 10 1/2 years. I need 4 years to pay off the tools that I have, another year to buy a big mill, & I want to go to welding school which is quite expensive (just the tuition is $20K). I might have to live in a van (down by the river LOL) for nine months when I go to welding school.


----------



## erikmannie

Janderso said:


> The spending money part is going to have to change. We have a good monthly income planned but that doesn't mean we have to spend it.
> Bringing in less money is kind of scary. The unknowns are always a worry.
> My mom and I were talking about her situation. She is still living independently and wants to as long as possible. She is getting weaker all the time.
> I know she trusts me to do the right thing. I have full access to her financial accounts in the event she can no longer take care of these things.
> 
> Financially speaking, moving her into a senior home where she'll have her own apartment and access to meals, hair, nails, laundry, etc. will be about double than where she is now.
> She says, I don't want to spend your inheritance. I say, I don't want you to either mom. We'll keep you as independent as long as possible (smile)
> I know we all go through it. It's a learning curve for us.



My mother-in-law is 87 years old, and she lives with us. She is an angel & I really love having her here.


----------



## mmcmdl

My trouble is my body hurts . 45 years of standing on concrete , climbing ladders and stairs , crawling under machinery , working at un-obtainable angles , having heavy objects drop on me , etc have taken their toll . Bad feet and toes , seperated shoulders , torn Rotator cuffs , knees with no whatever any more , fingers that do what they want when they want , eyes that can't see within the range I always work at , couple of stents in the legs . Other than these issues , I could go on for another 40 years . Of course , I could also be letting the tractor do the work and just put the deisel into the tank . When you see my equipment on here for sale ( which it is ) , you know I'm planning something real soon . No Jeff , not a contract worker yet , still full time , still 12 hour nights , still on the weekends .


----------



## Janderso

erikmannie said:


> My mother-in-law is 87 years old, and she lives with us. She is an angel & I really love having her here.


Whew, we've talked about having Mom live with us........ I think she would drive my wife and I nuts. 
I know we should ask her to stay with us when she can no longer care for her self. Difficult choices!


----------



## EricB

Janderso said:


> Whew, we've talked about having Mom live with us........ I think she would drive my wife and I nuts.
> I know we should ask her to stay with us when she can no longer care for her self. Difficult choices!


My two older brothers went the other way around. They've both been living with my parents almost their entire lives. Now my oldest brother is ready to retire when he turns 65 and is still living with mom.

I'm so proud.


----------



## Janderso

EricB said:


> My two older brothers went the other way around. They've both been living with my parents almost their entire lives. Now my oldest brother is ready to retire when he turns 65 and is still living with mom.
> 
> I'm so proud.


I'm sorry, I don't know how to respond to this??
I can see why you are so proud.
Family get togethers must be interesting.


----------



## kb58

I heard a pastor explain that the afterlife is spent with your family for all eternity. I don't know whether he was referring to the Up or Down direction... but I guess it's on a case by case basis.

I'm sorry, where was I... back on topic.


----------



## EricB

Janderso said:


> I'm sorry, I don't know how to respond to this??
> I can see why you are so proud.
> Family get togethers must be interesting.


Sorry. I guess I meant to say I'd take my mom in a heart beat and yes, she would make us nuts. We'd be even though because I was probably a horrible kid. Fortunately she lives in her own home with two of her adult children to take care of her. I probably should be greatful for that.


----------



## Janderso

EricB said:


> Sorry. I guess I meant to say I'd take my mom in a heart beat and yes, she would make us nuts. We'd be even though because I was probably a horrible kid. Fortunately she lives in her own home with two of her adult children to take care of her. I probably should be greatful for that.


About a week before my dad passed, I made a promise.
I said, dad, I'll make sure mom gets three squares and a warm bed to sleep in. I didn't know that was the last time I was going to see him.
But I do make sure she is getting all that I can give.


----------



## RIMSPOKE

660 DAYS FOR ME . 

I WANT TO KEEP GOING BUT THE YEARS LONG HOURS OF STANDING ARE CATCHING UP WITH ME . 
I HAVE SO MUCH I WANT TO DO WHEN I CAN DO MACHINIST WORK ON MY OWN TERMS . 

IN THE MEANTIME I AM CRANKING OUT A FEW JOBS FROM THE HOME SHOP . 
I ENJOY WORKING WITH THE CUSTOMERS DIRECTLY .


----------



## Janderso

RIMSPOKE said:


> 660 DAYS FOR ME .
> 
> I WANT TO KEEP GOING BUT THE YEARS LONG HOURS OF STANDING ARE CATCHING UP WITH ME .
> I HAVE SO MUCH I WANT TO DO WHEN I CAN DO MACHINIST WORK ON MY OWN TERMS .
> 
> IN THE MEANTIME I AM CRANKING OUT A FEW JOBS FROM THE HOME SHOP .
> I ENJOY WORKING WITH THE CUSTOMERS DIRECTLY .


Hey good for you.
Taking in a few jobs would be fun.
I've only had a couple of those. Got some good steel for future work though.


----------



## rwm

254! 
Robert


----------



## Janderso

283


----------



## aliva

I'm 5 years into retirement, everyday is a Saturday


----------

